# Good Day!



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I had about 45 minutes yesterday, so i decided to use it wisely - fishing. This was around 5:00pm, wind was mild, sun was high, and temperature around 60 degrees. Definitely shorts and tee shirt weather. The water was pretty clear with probably 4 feet of visibility and quite a bit of moss growing along the edge of the pond. I headed out with the 4wt and decided to throw a large #2 top water hopper creation to see if it would work. I think it did...this gill put a very, VERY nice bend in that Superfine as it tried to submarine to the bottom of the lake.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Ambitious gill! The top water action is starting to heat up I've noticed. I might have to take a break for the steel and smallies and see if I can catch some of those green monsters.

Nice simple hopper BTW.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice looking gill! Topwater has been working pretty good for me as well. The past few days I haven't gotten as many fish... but a lot more big gills. Nothing quite that big, but big to me. Any measurements on that beast?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Those are beauties!! Well Done!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

zachxbass said:


> Any measurements on that beast?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The 'gill was 8 1/4" long. I didnt' measure the bass - it didn't quite fight as hard as that circular submarine. I wish I had hooked that bad boy on my 1wt - it would have been even better. The funny thing is, I went to the same pond last night, and caught 4 more 'gills ALMOST that same size, only this time on a #8 white Royal Humpy.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I've had good luck on a size 10 red royal humpty lately.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

Love the foam flies!!! Nice report.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have been doing real good on a foam spider this week. A bunch of blue gill, one largemouth, and missed what would of been my 1st carp but I went for the hook set early.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Very Nice! Those big gills sure put up a big tug.


----------

